# New kittens



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I got all of my foster kittens adopted out. Now I have two more, a tabby and a calico. We are waiting to catch the second calico...Then my job in catching the feral kittens will be done...

We are keeping the tabby. She is a long haired and has been the most precious thing from the start. She is so playful and extremely loving. She seriously never stops purring, lol.

Pictures soon, I've been trying to get some with my phone camera but they all come out blurry. Will get some of them with my mothers camera though. 

Name suggestions when I post the pics up will be greatly appreciated.


----------

